# [V]erkaufe Logitech Formula Force EX



## Crysisheld (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Community, 

 da ich mir ein neues Lenkrad zugelegt habe, verkaufe ich nun mein Formula Force Ex Lenkrad von Logitech. Das Lenkrad ist in TOP Zustand, sehr gepflegt worden und nicht wirklich viel genutzt. 

 Wer Interesse hat kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben, bin gerne bereit ein Paar Bilder zu machen, damit ihr seht, dass dem Wheel nichts fehlt. Original Karton und Netzteil alles noch vorhanden. Aber auf einigen meiner ClassicGames Videos ist das Wheel auch zu sehen. 

 Ich sag jetzt mal 50 EUR inkl. Versand VB.


----------



## SFMysterio (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
 stell´s doch mal im http://forum.virtualracing.org/ rein.
 Da sind viele SimRacer, welche vielleicht interesse daran haben.


----------

